
Introducing Skala: A New Vision for Dotty - jrpelkonen
http://scala-lang.org/blog/2017/04/01/announcing-skala.html
======
namelos
“And while val and var were near-doppelgangers, unveränderliche and
opportunistisch are now much more easily disambiguated.”

“One more planned change to Skala’s syntax is the elimination of unnecessary
spaces between modifiers and definitions. It was always a frustration to
Odersky that abstract override lazy val could not be a single word. “It’s a
single concept, so why not?” he asks, incredulously. Yet the reason was always
that forming compound words simply didn’t work so well in English; but in
German, writing implementationsdefiniertüberschreibenfaulunveränderliche is
completely natural, so we intend to fully embrace it.”

I feel the same. Why do you use multiple words when you could just use one?

